# B+L Bike and Sports, good guys?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey friendly So Cal guys, I am considering an internet/mail-order frame purchase from B+L Bikes in San Diego. Their website seems pretty legit and they are super responsive in communication. Do they get a collective thumbs-up from you guys?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thumbs up from me. I live just up the beach from them and have been a customer for the past year with no regrets. Nice guys.

Chris


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Same experience as Huckleberry. My favorite bike shop in San Diego. Good guys, very knowledgeable, great customer service in person. Haven't done business on line with them, but if on line is anything like walking in the door, they'll do right by you.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

They are a reputable shop although very busy. Some prices are significantly above MSRP so I don't shop there unless I'm desperate. The employees are friendly like most other shops in SD that I've visited.

rj


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

rjsd said:


> They are a reputable shop although very busy. Some prices are significantly above MSRP so I don't shop there unless I'm desperate. The employees are friendly like most other shops in SD that I've visited.


Same experience. Good guys.


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have not shopped with them ( too far south ), but I chatted with one of the guys from B&L for about 20 minutes last weekend at stage 7 of TOC and he was a nice guy and seemed very knowledgeable. He was at the Specialized tent as a rep. for the Specialized from B&L.

We mainly talked about 29er stuff, but from my 20 min experience, I'd give them :thumbsup: 

Good luck!




Eric_H said:


> Hey friendly So Cal guys, I am considering an internet/mail-order frame purchase from B+L Bikes in San Diego. Their website seems pretty legit and they are super responsive in communication. Do they get a collective thumbs-up from you guys?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## JakeJolly (Mar 4, 2007)

B&L seems like a cool shop to me, they have a lot of nice rides there, it's the only place I could find to check out the Look 595 frame in town. As far as the staff and prices I don't really have any idea, because to be perfectly honest I lean towards Nytro (just north of B&L in Encinitas), and that's not to say that I do tri's or anything, because i don't at all, actually hate swimming, but I just feel like at Nytro you're really getting good experienced info from them. i'd say you can't go wrong with B&L, they seem legit, but Nytro can get you fitted and ready to be a human powered rocket. if that's what you're into ya know?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I have numerous friends and clubmates*

who are B&L employees. a great shop, good guys and quite involved in the cycling community.
oh and they sponsor the Jan1 Hangover climb up Mt Palomar.


----------



## UCSD_Patron (Mar 10, 2007)

B&L is definitely a solid bike shop that seems to get a lot of business. But if you're shopping online you might as well shop around for the best deal. Unlike some of the other SD bike shops, it seems like most if not all of the people that work their actually road bike. The shop's a good resource for sure. Good luck.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

You sold me at "they are super responsive in communication." It's the ones you have to wrangle that are typically the most problematic.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I have had the exact opposite experience from Jake Jolly with Nytro - have found them to be somewhat arrogant and unapproachable. Especially the owner. Been in there a half dozen times, same feeling every time.

B & L gets my money.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Just went to the B&L in Loma Portal. Staff was so nice and the store was not all full of cut rate stuff from China/Taiwan with nice stuff here and there, the exact opposite.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Jumping onto this a little late, but B&L is a great shop. They are actively involved in the local cycling community by promoting numerous events such as the Jan 1 ride, the Fiesta Island TT series, cyclo-cross events and tri's. Guys at the shop are very knowledgeable, easy to talk to and IME, will not force a product onto you. 

Paul at the Solana Beach location is a great wheel builder/guru and Dan is simply a nice guy who knows his stuff. 

I've been to the new location near the Sports Arena a couple of times and its just the same atmosphere as the first. Ask for James at the Sports Arena shop.
________
Asian Busty


----------

